# Oh my gosh! My FIRST MAC brush <3 +other goodies



## PBunnieP (Apr 30, 2009)

HI ALLLLLL

SUPER excited for my FIRST EVER MAC brush...I picked up the 109...not sure what to expect yet.

I picked up:
MAC- Way to love + Ravishing
MAC- 109

L'Occitaine- Almond and Apple cleaning oil
[plus samples of Apple Scrub and Olive Moisturizer]

Neutrogena Healthy Skin lotion 

DIORSkin Forever Compact MU SPF22?? --#20

Clinque SuperMoisture MU--Linen 
[plus GWP]

CLICKY THUMBNAILS:






























Thanks for looking!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats! enjoy your brush and new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 be careful because MAC brushes are addicting!


----------



## crystrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_congrats! enjoy your brush and new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be careful because MAC brushes are addicting!_

 
YES THEY ARE! I have a list of 7 I plan on buying by the end of MAY!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 30, 2009)

nice haul! you're gonna love the 109 for contouring and a lot of other jobs lol


----------



## n_c (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 30, 2009)

the 109 is amazing. i use it foundation and contouring. it's brilliant (thought the brushes do shed if you press hard)!


----------



## lanathastar (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on your 1st MAC brush! The 109 is a great one to start off with! I'm in love with the Diorskin Forever powder foundation as well.. great stuff!


----------



## petitetamtam (May 1, 2009)

Very nice haul the lipsticks look amazing..How do you like the Neutrogena skin lotion? I used it now 2 month and think about changing ....it makes my face full of shine


----------



## britnicroq (May 1, 2009)

oooh, congrats on the first brush! i just recently got my first (#239) its so exciting! and those l/s look gorge!


----------



## Soire (May 2, 2009)

I love that L'Occitane cleansing oil, it smells so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul, enjoy it.


----------

